

Pokémon: Generations Windows game - kcon
http://www.indiedb.com/games/pokemon-generations

======
null_ptr
I don't understand why talented artists and programmers sink their time in
projects that are so likely to get shut down by the IP's rights holders. Why
not put all that effort into creating something new that they completely own?
Are people so smitten to franchises?

Remember how Square Enix shut down Chrono Resurrection (Chrono Trigger 3D fan
remake)? All that work down the drain, and it was such a predictable outcome,
too.

Maybe this is a way to get attention. Get your project noticed, get a C&D from
a big company and generate even more buzz, then change the game's theme and
retain some of the original fan base.

~~~
danso
Well I think this underscores the value of intellectual property and
trademark, doesn't it? It's not difficult to copy the beloved game mechanics
in a role playing game...but what interests gamers is more than just the game,
but the emotional attachment they have to characters and storylines.

(no, I'm not justifying these takedowns and I would love a Chrono Trigger
remake...just pointing out how much writing/branding contributes to the value
of any story-based medium, including video games)

~~~
null_ptr
Sure, it's easier to make a game when the characters and story lines were
already made for you. I'm not sure I agree with the ethics of it though in the
context of independent games. Creating a quality backdrop for a game is hard
work, and these people, just like the Chrono Resurrection team, are taking a
cheap shortcut. I don't see this as any better than using ripped sprites and
ripped sound effects. I'd prefer to see original content get this kind of
attention instead.

~~~
crumblan
It's infringement and it's fine that the content owners send out their C&D's.
I doubt there is any malice, though. I seems more like they just loved the
game and want it to continue in some form than they are trying to get
attention.

~~~
smartwater
That is the incentive behind all the remakes, but it doesn't change anything.
In life, intent doesn't mean much. It can be a slap in the face sometimes as
well. Besides, commercial intent is inevitable when they start to grow.

~~~
crumblan
You are not correct on this one. Intent is greatly meaningful in life and
under the law. Commercial intent with a derivative work is not inevitable, nor
is their growth inevitable.

~~~
smartwater
I agree that intent can be meaningful in a court of law. But try the intent
excuse with a woman or in a business transaction and it might not matter. Sure
it could, but it's usually the end result that really matters. Intent
translates to something along the lines of, "I tried, but something happened
and now you're not getting what you expected" \-- sounds like falling short to
me. I'd much rather just get exactly what is expected and agreed upon.

------
norswap
There's nothing wrong with 2D and turn-based combat. A multiplayer version of
that, is the Pokemon game I've always wanted. I don't want to do no silly
skillshots.

~~~
dbond
[http://pokemmo.eu/](http://pokemmo.eu/)

Would this be what you're looking for? Basically turns pokemon red into an
mmo, even uses ROMs for the content.

~~~
hamf
PokeMMO is great if you want a multiplayer pokemon.... What I dreamed of as a
child

------
lmm
Nintendo is notoriously litigious, particularly around something as valuable
as Pokémon. I wouldn't count on this staying around very long.

~~~
brazzy
Yup. Saying "No copyright or trademark infringement is intended in using said
source material in Pokémon Generations." is like hitting someone with a
baseball bat in the face and then saying "no harm intended".

This is massive, clear-cut, unambiguous copyright _and_ trademark
infringement.

~~~
anonymous
More like writing "this won't hurt" on a baseball bat and hitting yourself in
the face with it. And expecting not to hurt yourself.

------
MrJagil
It is hard to believe Nintendo has neglected a real multiplayer Pokémon game
for so long. A MMORPG would be an _obvious_ money maker for a company that so
many see to be in trouble.

Even if it was only for their own proprietary consoles..

~~~
anonymous
Funny enough, I've always held Pokémon to be the perfect intersection between
a massively multiplayer game and an alternate-reality game. After you've
completed the main quest, the endgame is you roaming the in-game world and
collecting pokémon, while meeting people in the real world and having your in-
game worlds interact by battling each other, trading pokémon and more, in the
newer games.

I think an actual Pokémon MMORPG just wouldn't be the same really.

~~~
Genmutant
It would be fun as a augmented reality game with smartphones.

------
ics
Well that was fun... though it made my MBP (i7) a little too hot to touch on
1024x768 and the "Fast" render setting. It should run much better in Windows
but _damn_. There don't seem to be any mods yet which is understandable given
how young the game is, but that would be a huge draw. Even user-created maps
would be enough to make Pokemon fans swoon. I hope the developers are making
plans for the lawhammer though– this is much harder to sweep under the rug
than hacked ROMs.

~~~
w1ntermute
Given that they are apparently quite skilled at game development, I would hope
that they would have considered that when starting. Perhaps the server is
hosted in a country out of Nintendo's reach.

~~~
ics
Since they didn't mention it they're probably A) definitely screwed or B) very
humble developers who do not wish to bait the wrath of Nintendo into whatever
remote territory they (or their code) resides. B might be a little optimistic.
Can you think of any countries where this would be protected (under some
freedom of speech or fair use) for non-commercial interests?

Note: The Pokémon Company alone has headquarters in Japan, the UK, and the US.

------
floor_
Every time I see "No copyright or trademark infringement is intended." I
strain my eyes from rolling them too hard.

------
arb99
This is just asking to get a cease and decease notice from nintendo. I've
always wondered why Nintendo don't make a MMORPG version of Pokemon. It would
probably be a big hit, a lot of people are probably waiting for it to
happen...

------
MichaelAza
So aside from being 3D (which seems nice), what's so great about this?

~~~
James_Duval
If it contains any of the now-unobtainable Pokemon granted at conventions, I
imagine it would make many a twitchy obsessive completionist quite happy.

I don't know if it actually does.

I think what's interesting about it is going to be the legal fallout.

~~~
Jach
What's going to be interesting about the legal fallout? I've seen the same
pattern across all sorts of fanworks. Company lawyers send cease and desist to
infringing party, infringing party complies and learn that infringement is
infringement whether or not you "intend" it or make money off it. On to the
next project.

------
namlem
I don't understand why projects like this don't use anonymization techniques
to protect themselves from C&Ds. Release through torrents, take donations
through bitcoin, etc.

------
ebbv
This website did a full screen pop up ad for MacKeeper including an Alert box
when I clicked play on the video.

Additionally this looks good for an amateur project but it hardly looks like a
fully realized polished game.

